# New cockatiel



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

This is Yoda, my new rescue. He is 16 years old. Poor thing was never tamed and obviously not let out of his cage. He did let me give him a bath and he loves running around the house. Going to be a long road with taming him but he is loved and getting the care that he needs.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Yoda is gorgeous and doesn't look like a senior bird at all! It's great that you got to adopt him, best of luck with your new friend!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yoda is very handsome. Cockatiels can live a long time, some even up to 25 years! So, Yoda is still a young fellow*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is a handsome fella


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Yoda is so cute! I had no ideas that cockatiels lived that long - wow! Good job for rescuing him and best of luck with the taming.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

Aww he is so cute. Good luck with him.


----------

